# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور.. أسمن رجل بالعالم يفقد 200 كجم بتصغير معدته

## mohamed73

نجح المواطن البريطاني بول ماسون (50 عاما) المصنف سابقا بأسمن رجل في العالم في  تقليص وزنه من 440 كجم إلى النصف تقريبا، بعد إجراء جراحة تصغير المعدة واتباع نظام  غذائي صارم. 
وأعرب ماسون -ساعي البريد السابق المقيم في مدينة إبسويتش  الواقعة بمقاطعة سوفلك- عن سعادته بالتخلص من حوالي 200 كجم من وزنه، مشيرا إلى أن  هذا التطور ساعده على الخروج المنزل للتنزه ويخطط حاليا لتعلم القيادة، بحسب صحيفة  "ديلي ميل" البريطانية. 
ونتيجة لوزنه الثقيل، احتاج ماسون لمنزل بمواصفات  خاصة، كالأبواب المتسعة، واعتمد على فريق للرعاية من سبعة أفراد يعملون على مدار  اليوم في إعداد طعامه ونظافته، كما أن لديه مرحاض بمقعد قوي واختصاصي علاج طبيعي  ليساعده في تمديد رجليه وعمل تدليك في منطقة الصدر لوقايته من الالتهاب  الرئوي. 
ويشتمل المنزل على معدات تنظيف يستخدمها فريق الرعاية في استحمام  ماسون، ووسائل ترفيه مثل "بلاي ستيشن". 
70 كيلوجراما في العام 
وكان  ماسون قد كشف -في وقت سابق- أن السبب وراء زيادة وزنه يعود لانفصاله عن صديقته قبل  أكثر من 20 عاماً، حيث لم يجد شيئاً ليواسي به نفسه سوى الأكل. 
وقال -في  مقابلة مع الموقع الإلكتروني لصحيفة "صن" البريطانية-: "كنت آكل لأملأ الفراغ في  قلبي. وزني كان يزيد سنويّا نحو 70 كيلوجراماً.. الطعام فقط هو الذي كان يمكنه  مواساتي، إذ كنت أحتاج إلى تغذية مستمرة مثل الطفل". 
وبسبب الزيادة الهائلة  في وزنه، اضطر ماسون إلى التخلي عن وظيفته (ساعي بريد) التي تحتاج بدورها إلى  التنقل والحركة الكثيرة، وأصبح ملازماً الفراش، وغير قادر على المشي منذ عام .2000،  وفي 2008 حذره الأطباء من أنه لن يستطيع العيش سوى أكثر من عامين، إذا لم يفقد من  وزنه 130 كيلوجراماً على الأقل. 
ويبدو أن تحذيرات الأطباء نجحت في تغيير  حياة ماسون، الذي استطاع أن يتخلص من قدر كبير من وزنه، بعدما خضع لعملية تصغير  معدة.

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

شكرا لك اخى على الموضوع

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك  بارك الله فيك

----------

